# Fantasy Football



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

*Has fantasy football ever tried to take over your life?*​
Yes834.78%No1356.52%My significant other once tried to take me away from setting my lineup and I lost it.28.70%


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm in this online draft the other night on Yahoo and some guy picks Tampa D in the first round, I about fell out of my chair. Anyways I came away pretty well, it just sucks that it's not a pay league with this team. Got another draft coming up this weekend, but here's what I came away with.

QB- Matt Hasselback | Trent Green
RB- Ahman Green | Marshall Faulk | Stephen Davis
WR-Chad Johnson | Donte Stallworth | Rod Smith 
TE-Jeremy Shockey | Bubba Franks

Pretty solid the way I figure.

How many out there are in league's? 
Maybe that's the next thing for Nodak? :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd be willing to do a league for Nodak.
At work we have and 8 man team and my draft was: 
QB: McNair, Pennington, Garcia
RB Alexander, J. Lewis, R. Johnson, Q. Griffen, S. Jackson
WR Moss, J. Walker, C. Rogers, L. Fitzgerald
TE Jimmy K
Def: Balt.
K Akers

The other league is tougher with 12 teams:
QB Bulger, Palmer
RB Tomlinson, R. Johnson, TJ Duckett
wr Rogers, Gardner, Stallworth, Warrick, Calico
Te Shockey
Def. Min
K Feeley

Of course I usually turn half my roster over during the year but I like both teams and especially my RB's


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

870: Looks like you have an awsome team the only area of concern is your wide receivers. 
good luck

Eric your Defense is Minnesota??????????????????? Too many people pick with their heart instead of their head in fantacy football. Like you said your roster will turn over once the season starts and you see where your team is headed.
Good luck.

I gave up fantacy football a few years back. Now I coach Youth Football. That takes to much time and energy to concentrate on a fantacy team.

Good luck this year guys.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

agreed, very iffy, gave up my 4th rd pick to grab stephen davis cause i'm somewhat concerned about marshall's durability and you can't ever have enough good Rb's in fantasy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Is it too late to set up a NODAK fanatasy football on Yahoo?

That'd be a fun league to be in!

If there's enough interest I'll set one up tonight!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright I just set up a basic Yahoo league for anyone on the site to join.

Only 9 slots still left, first come first serve.

League ID: 584112
Password: fantasy

It's autodraft as It may be harder for us all to get on at the same time. Once league is full we might switch depending on your guys thoughts.

Good Luck to you


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Signed Up!

"GF Crew" up and ready to draft

thanks 870 for gettin it goin.

Phil


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm in. Watch out for Sudden Death as the guy is a fantasy guru. This is the second league I am taking him on in. Let's get it started....


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

the stunners


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Does everyone want to go in $25.00??? I have a couple of guys wondering if the $250.00 was serious


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Of course the 250 was serious, those yahoo leagues are a lot of work to manage, :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Need a few more teams.....don't be shy


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We got ten teams so do we want to go with that and draft??


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

sounds good. I'm in for 25 if that's cool w/ everyone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Better late than never.......I'm in.

I think we need one more....

Someone sign up!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I will sign up for the $25, but when or where will the draft take place?

Just keep me posted, I will be on the road till Thursday.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Room for one more team. Anyone is welcome, as soon as we get the last team the draft will take place.

Refer to the earlier posts for league information.

The commish


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

So I take it there will be an auto draft? I am leaving right now, so I will not be able to draft till Thursday.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah, it's autodraft, getting 12 guys together will be nearly impossible.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm down to throw in 25 bucks also...

Game on!

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Let's get it on......hey Chris how about throwing in a dozen bigfoots to the winner??? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

League has been updated.

Draft will occur within 72 hours.
I also posted a league payout structure, subject to change if you guys don't like it, otherwise it is set. Let me know.

Good idea too eric, chris did you want to give me a dozen foots? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Good idea too eric, chris did you want to give me a dozen foots? :lol:


Nice try but........


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

so which one of you guys has the team to beat. i was thinking about joining, but i'm already in 3 and it just starts to become a time consuming addiction.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Still a toss up in a 12 man league, and the fact that 0 games have been played yet. I do not like the fact that I got bulgar, holt, and bruce all on the same team either.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a decent team. W/ Peyton Manning, Jamal Lewis, and Chad Johnson being my big guys.

It would be a big help if St. Louis can hold Arizona's horrible offense to little or no points with plenty of turnovers to boot!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

nicely done. For those of you that let chad johnson fall that late....big mistake....i hope!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

what do u guys think....

are cedick wilson, tai streets, keary colbert, david patten, michale clayton, or doug gabriel an upgrade over andre johnson, eric parker, or eddie kennison?? I know my recvr's are ugly but it is a 14 team league with 5 recvr's per team...my others are chad johnson and reggie wayne.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i'd say with steve smith going down that keary colbert would be an upgrade over parker, andre johnson is pretty solid in my mind


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

oops....andre davis not andre johnson. yeah, andre johnson will end up having a big big year.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

This is kind of old news, but those of you with stephen davis go get deshaun foster if possible....davis is out 2-5 weeks getting his knee scoped. And i've had it done (depending on how much clean up he needs), he could be 6-8 weeks to get the same strength back in it.


----------

